# BGPBDNGW VIII - Deutsche Songs



## Trolligerand (6. Mai 2010)

versuche ich mal mein glück, hab das spiel aus einem anderen forum.wichtig ist es ersmal die regeln durch zu lesen also

Buffed-Grand-Prix-Bei-Dem-Nicht-Geschummelt-Wird

Die Regeln sind wie beim richtigen Grand-Prix, nur das hier nicht geschummelt wird. Ich denke die meisten kennen sie noch.

Ein paar Punkte zum Ablauf bevor es losgeht:
1.Es werden nur 15 Teilnehmer teilnehmen.Wenn es weniger sind auch nicht schlimm

2.Deadline für das Anmelden ist Mittwoch 12.Mai 20:00 Uhr.

3.Anschließend werden die Songs abgegeben, d.h ab Mittwoch 12.Mai 20:00 Uhr bis Sonntag 16.Mai 20h(wenn doppelte dabei sind geb ich euch bescheid

4.Ich werde die Songs on stellen, jeder der mir keinen Song geschickt hat macht nicht mit.

5.Vom 17.05.2009 bis zum 25.05.2010 werdet ihr mir eure Punkteverteilung per PM schicken.
- Wer seine Punkte nicht abgegeben hat (ich denke das ist genug Zeit für jeden) fliegt ebenfalls.

6.Ab dem 26.05.2010 werden Tag für Tag ein paar Punktewertungen kommen.

7.Auf thema achten!Deutsche Songs also möchte ich hier auch keine deutschen bands mit englischen liedern haben!^^

8.Achtet wirklich darauf das ihr mir erst euer Lied schickt sobald das Spiel startet, vorher werd ich das Lied nicht akzeptieren.

Nun zum wohl wichtigsten Teil des Grand-Prix,der Punkteabgabe.

Bitte schickt mir eure PM nach DIESEM Schema, damit ich es leichter habe die Punkte einzutragen.
man darf für sein eigenes lied keine punkte geben.
1 Punkt:
2 Punkte:
3 Punkte:
4 Punkte:
5 Punkte:
6 Punkte:
7 Punkte:
8 Punkte:
10 Punkte:
12 Punkte: 

Teilnehmer:
1.Asayur
2.Winipek 
3.Inredhel 
4.dragon1 
5.Menschfeind
6.Skatero
7. Nerosil(anmeldung per pn)
8.Alkopopsteuer(anmeldung per pn) 
9.Trolligerand 
10.Tabuno 
11.SWeeT_mushrOOms


----------



## Asayur (6. Mai 2010)

Na dann, offiziell: Ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (6. Mai 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> 7.Auf thema achten!Deutsche Songs also möchte ich hier auch keine deutschen bands mit englischen liedern haben!^^




Sind dann Nicht-Deutsche Bands mit deutschen Liedern erlaubt?


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

Bin auch dabei ^^


----------



## Trolligerand (6. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Sind dann Nicht-Deutsche Bands mit deutschen Liedern erlaubt?



ja wären erlaubt, geht ja um deutsche songs und nicht um deutsche bands 


btw kann wer den thread titel bearbeiten und aus dem VIII ein I machen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Würd auch mitmachen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich versuchs auch mal


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

ich will ich will ich will ich will ich will ich will ich will ich will MITMACHEN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Schummeln beim Orginal meinst du die ganzen Ost Länder, die sich gegenseitig die Punkte zuschieben oder xD?


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2010)

Ich mache auch mit.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Mit dem Schummeln beim Orginal meinst du die ganzen Ost Länder, die sich gegenseitig die Punkte zuschieben oder xD?



Hey, Bulgarien hat Deutschland letztes Jahr 12 Punkte gegeben! Als einziges Land, welches überhaupt Punkte vergeben hat, wohlgemerkt... Peinlich peinlich XDDDDD



@Menschfeind: Ach herrje, das auch noch...


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

Naja, selbst ich hätte Deutschland 0 Punkte gegeben, die Nummer war sowasvon schlecht!


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

*nick* Jep. Da haste wohl Recht. War ne Peinlichkeit, die da überhaupt auftreten zu lassen... Da war "GUILDO HAT EUCH LIEB" sogar 100mal besser XD

Edit: Ich hab noch ne Frage. Wenn jetz beispielsweise Menschfeind und ich das gleiche Lied nehmen, müssten wir dann BEIDE ein anderes Lied nehmen oder könnte einer von uns drauf hoffen, dass der andere schnell ein anderes Lied postet und man selbst das Lied behalten darf? Ist nur rein hypothetisch - fänd's nämlich unfair, wenn ich ein Lied hätte, der andere auch und der darf es dann behalten und ich nicht...


----------



## Trolligerand (7. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Mit dem Schummeln beim Orginal meinst du die ganzen Ost Länder, die sich gegenseitig die Punkte zuschieben oder xD?



So sieht es aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw machst du mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (7. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *nick* Jep. Da haste wohl Recht. War ne Peinlichkeit, die da überhaupt auftreten zu lassen... Da war "GUILDO HAT EUCH LIEB" sogar 100mal besser XD
> 
> Edit: Ich hab noch ne Frage. Wenn jetz beispielsweise Menschfeind und ich das gleiche Lied nehmen, müssten wir dann BEIDE ein anderes Lied nehmen oder könnte einer von uns drauf hoffen, dass der andere schnell ein anderes Lied postet und man selbst das Lied behalten darf? Ist nur rein hypothetisch - fänd's nämlich unfair, wenn ich ein Lied hätte, der andere auch und der darf es dann behalten und ich nicht...




wer zuerst kommt malt zu erst ^^ in diesem fall würd ich sagen wer mir zu erst den Song schickt darf den auch dann nutzen, hoffe das ist okay für euch alle`?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Jap, find das ist gerecht.. *Uhrzeit ins Handy einprogrammier zum Erinnern* Sollte tatsächlich jemand den gleichen Song wählen, bin ich auf der sicheren Seite :>


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Mai 2010)

ich möchte auch mitmachen^^

muss man dann eig auch für sein eigenes lied punkte abgeben ?
wär ja eig blöde


----------



## Trolligerand (8. Mai 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich möchte auch mitmachen^^
> 
> muss man dann eig auch für sein eigenes lied punkte abgeben ?
> wär ja eig blöde



nee das ist verboten, sollte ich vllt noch mit dabei schreiben


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Jep, wär ganz gut ^^


----------



## Trolligerand (10. Mai 2010)

ich denk mal das wir das spiel auch mit 11 spielern starten..aber mal schauen was sich bis mittwoch noch tut


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

dann gehts wohl nur bis 11 punkte und definitiv keiner geht leer aus ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

doch du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

nup, du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *menschfeind knuddel* muhaha xD

ich verfolge dich in JEDEN thread mit meinen knuddeleien *fies grins*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

DANGER / Keep away


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

*fröhlich weiterknuddel* muhahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (10. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> dann gehts wohl nur bis 11 punkte und definitiv keiner geht leer aus ^^




schau doch mal im anfangspost ^^

1 Punkt:
2 Punkte:
3 Punkte:
4 Punkte:
5 Punkte:
6 Punkte:
7 Punkte:
8 Punkte:
10 Punkte:
12 Punkte: 

fällt dir was auf bei den punkten ^^ einer wird immer leer ausgehen ;D


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, 9 und 11 Punkte gibts ja beim Grand Prix nich, ich vergaß ^^


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Mai 2010)

So dann mal her mit euren liedern!alles bitte per pn an mich


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

hab ichs richtig verstanden xD?
Dann versuche ich es mit Metal.


----------



## Trolligerand (13. Mai 2010)

mir fehlen da noch ein paar pn mit liiedern >;<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Mai 2010)

wir ham doch zeit bis zum 16ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich schick meine jetz ma los


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

Hab meins auch schon abgeschickt... Und dragon, die Musikrichtung is ja egal, hab auch keinen Pop genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Hab meins auch schon abgeschickt... Und dragon, die Musikrichtung is ja egal, hab auch keinen Pop genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gewinne sowieso. :>
Ich habe alle Teilnehmer analysiert und somit die Band ermittelt.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

Hm... Schau mer mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hauptsache, ich werd nicht Letzte, der Rest ist mir egal ^^


----------



## Trolligerand (17. Mai 2010)

schade das sich leute anmelden aber dann zu dumm sind die lieder abzuschicken -.- sry für die, die gewillt waren mitzumachen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Mai 2010)

haben denn so wenige ne pn geschrieben ?


----------



## Winipek (17. Mai 2010)

Ooch ...schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ooch ...schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte eh gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

